# Why in the world would anyone need a 30 round magazine?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi guys,
I hear this question from time to time on T.V. and for some reason they just don't get it.
OK, I have a .22 rifle for squirrel hunting and shotgun and slugs for hunting deer or other big game that's what
they are used for. And they do the job nicely. Now if I pick out a firearm just for strictly home defense my
first choice would be a AR-15. Keep in mind that's what it's job is -- Defense -- To protect my family my home
and myself. So if I ever do need this rifle to do it's job that means I'm going to be protecting my family
and fighting for my own life. If I use this rifle for what it was meant for I will be going into battle.
Home invaders tend to come in packs like raiders. So why would I want a 30 round magazine?

A 30 round clip might start to look pretty small when you start spraying bullets everywhere to 
try to get your attackers to retreat. (let them go look for easy pray somewhere else) 

If I go down I have no plans of it being from lack of return fire.

When you go to war you don't take just enough.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

As some now I am now teaching at a police academy, and I inherited a class that was only a few weeks from graduation and have now started my first class from day one. We're about 6 weeks in now and I had a sub while I went on a pre planned vacation. I went ahead and let the class know I'm a certified "gun nutt" just get used to it and gave them all the political correctness I could in saying its ok if you disagree I won't grade you down - I'll just disagree as politely as I can while making you look stupid (j/k). Most have taken to this correctly but there is one nice young man, I think he'll be a good officer some day, in fact he writes really well - but he brought up that same question among some of the other anti gun sentiments he's presented. I told him I owned a piece of rural property, lived there actually (now) and it would likely be 90 minutes before cops could ever come to my aid - why should I be limited to 10 rounds of defense per magazine - he actually said he understood and has not yet brought that up again.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Standard Partol Load Out is 210 rounds, but most find a way to take a few more. When the shooting starts it's absolutely amazing how fast 210 rounds can vanish, even if you are just laying down covering fire while the SAW reloads.

But, my favorite answer when some dillweed asks me why I need a 30 rd magazine is that I only have to reload once to shoot 60 rounds instead of twice.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Because I prefer a 30 round magazine is good enough for me. Why do you need a 3500 lb car to carry a 200 lb person when motor scooter would do. Why do people need more than 1 TV. Why do you need a 2500 sq foot house. Why is there so many makes and models of cars when a Volkswagen would do. Why do people need 3/4 of the stuf they have and the same answer is why I have a 30 round magazine, and if they try to tell me some BS about saving lives so would walking or everyone riding a bike. If there was just one model of car just think how many lives would be saved. The Unided States is not designed on a system of just having what you need.


That being said I actualy prefer 20 rnd magazines on the bench and you couldn't give me a beta max magazine.

PS: The gun shop would sell me one if they didn't think I needed it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Because a 50 round one is to heavy.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What does need have to do with it?


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

We used to use 30 round AR mags and load them with 20 because they were a lot less likely to jam (military). Why do they sell like hot cakes to civilians? Who wants to be the mall ninja with 20 when all the other ninjas have 30?!? "Bigga is always betta!" logic. 

 You DID want the truth right???


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Because they don't make a 40 round for my rifle. We in CA are limited to 10 round magazines unless you have higher capacity mags which were grandfathered in before the restrictive law banning "high-capacity" magazines was passed.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Standard Partol Load Out is 210 rounds, but most find a way to take a few more. When the shooting starts it's absolutely amazing how fast 210 rounds can vanish, even if you are just laying down covering fire while the SAW reloads.
> 
> But, my favorite answer when some dillweed asks me why I need a 30 rd magazine is that I only have to reload once to shoot 60 rounds instead of twice.


Having had a few combat tours in the last decade, what RfQ posted is the gods honest truth! When the shooting starts, a 30 round mag is bus fare!!! If your still in the game after the first 30 round mag, your probably going to wish you had at least a dozen more.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Why do I need a thirty round magazine?
"No one who has survived a gunfight has ever wished for a smaller gun or less ammo." Clint Smith


----------

